# Weight gain by 22 weeks



## AllyTiel

So I had my regular OB appt today, and the Nurse midwife said my weight had spiked from my last visit, 8 pounds. So thats like 2lbs gained a week since my last appt. 
I weighed 124 at my first OB apt, and today I was 139. So thats where I am at 22 weeks. I felt ashamed, like Ive gained to much to fast. Thats how she made me feel. :/
Thats 15lbs total since the beginning. Im scared I will keep gaining 2 lbs a week, and she said that would be bad. :( I just went and got lean cuisines...
I've never in my life had to worry about what I eat. I just eat whatever and never gain, except now.
I haven't changed my eating habits except I've been a lot more lenient on how often I can have a desert. And I have had a craving of iced mochas and have been having one almost every other day for a week and a half. And if I want ice-cream at chikfila, I tell my husband hop in the car, we are going. So I guess I should def chill on those types on things.
Hows your weight doing at around 22 weeks?


----------



## Lois22

I was 130lbs when I fell pregnant and now I'm 154lbs that's a huge 24lbs weight gain but I seriously dunno where else it's gone too apart from my stomach. My arms and thighs etc aren't much bigger (I can still get my skinny jeans on) my boobs size has gone from a B to a DD. 

I really wouldn't worry about it :) I'm probably way over already recommended weight for the whole pregnancy at 22weeks.

I've worried about my weight for years I used to restrict myself to 800 calories a day and since being pregnant I've eaten what I want and as much as I like. Because I know when the baby's here I can lose it all again and will be so busy with the baby it will probably drop off. 

As long as your happy and baby is healthy it's ok :) now tuck into some yummy cake :p


----------



## Mrsctobe

at 22 weeks i gained 2lbs but that was 2lbs of 11lbs i had lost. I'm 30weeks tomorrow and gained 10lbs of 11lbs ive lost. but my other two pregnancies i put on a lot more dont worry there are people that pile on the weight as long as you are not eating junk all the time then dont worry, midwives are never happy dont take it personally x


----------



## momof2tobe

I was exactly the same in my first ppregnancy. I gained 50 pounds all together. I started with 129 and ended soomewhere in 180. But don't worry, just eat whatever you want, your baby probably needs all this weight.
Now in my second pregnancy it is completely different. Im 14 weeks and lost 10 lb so far. No gain yet.
And I am eating about the same as I did in my first, so I guess it is not really up to you how much you gain. And even if you put on way too much, you will loose it all!


----------



## AllyTiel

momof2tobe said:


> I was exactly the same in my first ppregnancy. I gained 50 pounds all together. I started with 129 and ended soomewhere in 180. But don't worry, just eat whatever you want, your baby probably needs all this weight.
> Now in my second pregnancy it is completely different. Im 14 weeks and lost 10 lb so far. No gain yet.
> And I am eating about the same as I did in my first, so I guess it is not really up to you how much you gain. And even if you put on way too much, you will loose it all!

Did you lose it all after? And how soon after if so?


----------



## magnolius

I wouldn't be eating LeanCuisines if I were you. They are full of processed crap especially the 'meat'.


----------



## AllyTiel

magnolius said:


> I wouldn't be eating LeanCuisines if I were you. They are full of processed crap especially the 'meat'.

I don't really know what else to do to control my calories right now :/
I hate cooking and I already have to cook dinner


----------



## Mrsctobe

momof2tobe said:


> I was exactly the same in my first ppregnancy. I gained 50 pounds all together. I started with 129 and ended soomewhere in 180. But don't worry, just eat whatever you want, your baby probably needs all this weight.
> Now in my second pregnancy it is completely different. Im 14 weeks and lost 10 lb so far. No gain yet.
> And I am eating about the same as I did in my first, so I guess it is not really up to you how much you gain. And even if you put on way too much, you will loose it all!

Wow you gained over 4 stone? :o how? lol
and how did you loose it all?

I wouldnt advise eating what you want, i havnt gained v much but my baby is a good weight so you dont need to gorge and pile on loads of weight for your baby to gain weight!

Eat healthy and a bit of junk food is ok but the baby needs good nutrious food aswell :thumbup:


----------



## JenAM

I am 22 weeks and have gained 13lbs, 3 since my last visit at 20w. I started at 148. My last pregnancy I started at 148 as well but gained 50lbs. I had complications with birth and had emergency c section due to babes large size. This time around Doc is strict about my weight and I am nervous about my 24w appointment. It sucks and we shouldn't feel ashamed or afraid of what our docs say. Just eat when your hungry and try to make the right choice ( instead of munching on chips or snacks eat an apple and a sandwich) or have 1 or 2 cookies instead of 4 or 5.


----------



## KozmikKitten

I am a couple days shy of 22 weeks and have gained 9 pounds. However, because my clinic weighs me in the afternoon after I've been eating and drinking all day, my weight is recorded as being 11 pounds up at my 20wk appt. My MD said my weight gain is okay and not to worry. I was even slightly overweight to begin with; could have stood to lose 10-15 pounds before getting pregnant.


----------



## Excited4First

Just wanted to share this link - it might put your mind at ease. https://www.thebabycorner.com/tools/pregnancy/calculators/weightcalculator.php :flower:


----------



## AllyTiel

Excited4First said:


> Just wanted to share this link - it might put your mind at ease. https://www.thebabycorner.com/tools/pregnancy/calculators/weightcalculator.php :flower:

Oh thanks! Thats a good link! Im one pound over what I should be according to this...


----------



## Excited4First

That's good, you are not far over. If I were one pound more, I would be over as well. I have gained 14 lbs since, but was technically overweight - pre-pregnancy I was at 172 and am now 186. One pound is not a lot!


----------



## AllyTiel

The thing is I haven't gotten bigger anywhere but my tummy! My pants I got when I was in the first trimester (Regular jeans not maternity) are still falling off and my shirts still fit the same except in the tummy. My legs still look the same and so do my arms. So I don't know where it all is!


----------



## Excited4First

I'm the same way - it is all in my belly and my breasts. The baby, placenta, uterus, amniotic fluid, and breasts all add up. :thumbup:


----------



## EWebb

22 weeks and 12lbs


----------



## Jess4187

I have stopped weighing myself as the more my weight goes up the more depressed I get about it. My midwife weighed me at my first appt but no appts since. She said they don't routinely weigh patients anymore so long as baby is measuring correctly and my lil man is. I just eat when I'm hungry and eat as nutritiously as I can. Just trust that your body knows what is best and make healthy food choices. Xx


----------

